# Dog? What dog?



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

From all the pics of the dogs forging through the virgin snow, this is my favorite...lol

Grace.... hey, who took your body?









The crew running in a path already forged!


















Discussing where to go next!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy Canoli! I have never seen so much snow in my life!!!

They look so happy! Big poodle grins  Its like they are swimming in snow!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Chantel, you don't mind if I get up here to get out of the snow, do you?









Chantel, Alfie wants to know if he can get up too.









Na, na!! Chantel said NO!









Alfie flying by!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

OH MAN! These are awesome!! Love the second to last one where they are all in a row. They all look estatic to be out in the fluffy stuff. The last one with all their frosty butts is too cute  Thanks for sharing these!
ETA I posted this after I saw the first set of pics. The second set came up while I was typing, going to look at them now!
The second set is great too! Love Alfie's fly by!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow! They sure know how to have a good time don't they? Their faces are priceless!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What's the matter, Chantel, debating on whether you want to jump into that section?









This was so funny. Chantel decided to check out the section of yard that she loves to run in.... all I could see was her head popping up out of the snow every few feet....lol. 










Then she decided that she might as well not bother and came back. It was a little easier but snow would fall back into the path, so still had to jump.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I had to laugh, ChocolateMillie! As I was getting to the bottom I said to myself "Holy Moly!" and then I saw your first words "Holy Canoli!" Looks like you and I were are the same track.

It was just like swimming. I threw myself backward in it thinking I would make a snow angle and found my back on the ground with the snow towering over me....scary in a way. No problem waving legs and arms for wings, etc., but it was so fluffy, it fell right back in and filled the holes back up.

I don't think there could be a better type of snowfall for spoos.

Of course, if you had dropped your toy poodle in it, you probably would not see it again until spring! :rofl: Anybody out there have a dog who does rescue?_


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are too cool!!! They kind of remind me of Jaws at first!! Duh Dunt...., Duh Dunt........, Duh Dunt Duh Dunt Duh Dunt Duh Dunt!!!!! LOL!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hurdle jumping through the deep snow!









All of them taking a break on the porch.









As I am taking the pic of them standing there, Grace decided she had enough of a break and jump off the porch into the snow! I didn't capture it great since I was not prepared for her to do it.









And finally, Grace just standing in the snow after a run! You can see how the snow just fell back against her. LOL... I love this shot. It shows how deep it was, but also how light and soft it was. It was the neatest, weirdest snow I have ever walked through.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Great pics.. I love the last one!!! And the ones with all of them running through were great


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Those are so cute!!! I just love to watch poodles in the snow!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The last pic of Grace is my favorite. She looks like she is standing in molten white lava. 

We're getting more tonight! Get your camera ready!_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... thank you all for your wonderful, funny remarks. You all made me laugh!!! UMmmmmmm, Love the dum dunt... too darn funny!

You know, I think if you want to laugh and have a great time outside with an animal .... Get a few standards...lol... they always manage to entertain me & Deb no matter where we take them.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG, they are so cute! How did the clean up go? Nickel hasn't got his chance to play in the snow yet so I don't know what to expect.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Awesome!! I'm sure glad I didn't have to spruce up those show coats after that snow rampage  Looks like they had fun.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Fantastic! I will never complain about cleaning snowballs off one mini again :smile:.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wonderful photos - I love the huge grin on Chantal's face in the first set.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! They look like they had SO much fun!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Great photos!! That looks like incredible fun, and cool snow!  Thanks for sharing those pictures, the dogs always look sooo happy when you post pics.


----------



## WeLoveBenji (Jan 18, 2011)

I love those pictures! We are in Vermont too and Benji (our mini poodle) loves the snow so much too


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOWIE!!! You guys got more than we did! I love your pictures, always! I must say, you two are incredibly brave ladies, letting all those dogs with all that coat just enjoy being dogs! We let Quincy enjoy life, but he is only one! Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Wonderful photos. Makes me miss Colorado....


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I envy your snow!!! It looks like everyone had such a blast... especially Chantel. 

Any more snow and they would need to wear an orange flag to know where they are.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BFF said:


> I envy your snow!!! It looks like everyone had such a blast... especially Chantel.
> 
> Any more snow and they would need to wear an orange flag to know where they are.


_LMBO!!! That is what they used to do with the tip of their tails when they hunted water birds!! We'll just have to pull off some strips of florescent orange tape and tie it to the tip of their tails so we can find them while were walking. ound:_


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow that's a lot of snow,great pictures as always.


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I think the last one looks like she is in a bubble bath!

Enough with the snow though, I'm ready for spring!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Watching your spoos "snow plowing" around was a total blast! I don't know what amazes me most; how they got through that deep snow without a snorkel, or the fabulous photos you got of them. I had to do a double-take when I saw the photos of Grace and Chantel with only their heads showing, they look like my neighbors goats in those shots!! lol! Of course I was uber delighted to see my favorite guy Alfie out there "cross country skiing" with the gals. Such fun!! Keep that camera out, woman, I want more!!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful...........did I mention your poodles are Beautiful??


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

That's some serious snow and some serious fun going on! Love the pics. Thanks.


----------

